# Input not supported [Acer Monitor]



## BurningDisneyland (27. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Community, 

ich habe ein absonderliches Problem: Ich nutze einen Acer G206HQLCb LED-Monitor. Wochenlang ohne Probleme. Bis er heute aus unerfindlichen Gründen beim Anschalten vermeldet: "Input not supported". Preisfrage: Wie kann es sein, dass von einem Tag auf den anderen derselbe Input von supported = "funktioniert" auf "not supported" switched?! 

Ich habe nichts am System verändert, keine Grafikkarte eingebaut oder Treiber installiert oder irgendwas installiert. Mehrfaches ein- und ausstecken, verwenden anderer gleichwertiger Kabel haben zu keiner Veränderung geführt. Auch wenn ich die Xbox-360 anstecke, was unlängst problemlos war, streikt der Monitor mit derselben Fehlermeldung. 

Mit ratlosem Gruß


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (27. November 2013)

geh ins menü des monitors wähle die passende anschlussart nochmals aus, alternativ anderes Kabel/Quelle testen (Hdmi/DVI/vga/displayport

Vielleicht beim umstecken kabel oder anschluss was kaputt gegangen ?


----------



## wollekassel (27. November 2013)

Maschine kaputt


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2013)

Wie ist der Monitor denn angeschlossen? Evtl. ist nur der eine verwendete Eingang defekt.


----------



## BurningDisneyland (28. November 2013)

Dipsy2.0 schrieb:


> geh ins menü des monitors wähle die passende anschlussart nochmals aus, alternativ anderes Kabel/Quelle testen (Hdmi/DVI/vga/displayport
> 
> Vielleicht beim umstecken kabel oder anschluss was kaputt gegangen ?


 
Das Menü des Monitors kann ich gar nicht anwählen. Es kommt beim anschalten lediglich das Hersteller-Logo und danach eben die Fehlermeldung. 

Das Kabel funktioniert bei einem anderen Monitor wie gewohnt. Anscheinend ist der Anschluss des Acer Monitors beschädigt worden, obwohl ich sachgemäß vorgegangen bin und das Teil keine 2 Monate alt ist. 




wollekassel schrieb:


> Maschine kaputt



Die Anschlüsse? Der Monitor selbst geht ja an, er zeigt Herstellerlogo und Fehlermeldung. 




<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wie ist der Monitor denn angeschlossen? Evtl. ist nur der eine verwendete Eingang defekt.


 
Der Monitor hat einen VGA-Anschluss. Ich verwende dementsprechend ein VGA-Kabel, welches zu einem HDMI-Adapter am PC führt. Mein BenQ-Monitor kommt damit seit 2 Jahren klar, auch wenn ich ihn ab und zu an eine Xbox360 hänge. Das neuere Modell Acer sollte die Umsteckerei abstellen, um genau solche Defekte zu vermeiden. Tja, das Ding kann ich dann wohl zurückschicken.


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2013)

> Der Monitor hat einen VGA-Anschluss. Ich verwende dementsprechend ein  VGA-Kabel, welches zu einem HDMI-Adapter am PC führt. Mein BenQ-Monitor  kommt damit seit 2 Jahren klar, auch wenn ich ihn ab und zu an eine  Xbox360 hänge. Das neuere Modell Acer sollte die Umsteckerei abstellen,  um genau solche Defekte zu vermeiden. Tja, das Ding kann ich dann wohl  zurückschicken.


Warum kaufst du dir denn einen Monitor der nur den alten VGA-Anschluss hat? oO 
DVI ist der aktuelle Standard. Hier wird das Bild digital übertragen, und es sind höhere Auflösungen sowie ein schärferes Bild vorhanden.

Gerade beim Monitor würde ich nicht all zu sehr sparen. Denn das Gerät überlebt so manche PC-Generation. Außerdem schadet es nicht, wenn man seinen Augen was gutes tut. 

Für 160€ gibt es bereits den Preis-Leistungsmonitor: LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BurningDisneyland (28. November 2013)

Es sollte eben ein günstiger Nebenmonitor sein und bis zu dieser Fehlermeldung war das auch völlig in Ordnung für mich.


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2013)

Ach so, ok! 

Mhm, wenn der Monitor an einem anderen PC auch nicht funktioniert, dann sieht das sehr stark nach einem Defekt aus. Garantie müsste ja noch vorhanden sein. Also ab in die RMA.


----------

